# Hot water question



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Looks like a heat exchanger to me. Which would be why when the heat goes on the hot water diminishes.:furious: :laughing:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks for all your help guys... So I guess I just live with having to turn down the heater and wait for the hot water to replenish before showering.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

You might want to check the limits on the heater, you might be able to turn it up for the heat issue, then adjust the mixing valve to cool the domestic hot water. On second thought have someone familiar with these things do it for ya!:laughing:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah good point. I dont want it turning out like my roof   :laughing: :laughing:


----------

